# Wolf Spider care?



## Sof

Today I caught some type of wolf spider and I want to keep it for awhile. So I'm wondering how I should setup its home/substrate and does this spider generally eat anything it can get its fangs on?

thanks.


----------



## Stylopidae

Same as any terrestrial T. I've found substrate to be not really needed, I don't keep any of my true spiders on substrate and they do just fine.

Lycosids will eat anything they can get their fangs on, I give mine all mealworms.

A beer bottle cap for water will do just fine.

Give it a hide which can be anything from a reciept for redbull rolled like a joint, to a cut paper towel roll depending on size.


----------



## Icarus

hey, i caught a wolf spider about a month back. I used regular dirt from the yard and i also put a piece of tree bark in for a hide an a small plastic cap with water. Ive been feeding mine "tent" caterpillars i found in a tree just hatching out along with some large flies ive swatted down with a fly swatter. Goodluck with your wolf. L8erz


----------



## JungleGuts

do you have a pic of him?


----------



## Tarangela

I've kept a couple of wolf spiders myself!  I like getting the ones w/ the egg sacs and watching them hatch  

They require just dirt, somewhere to hide, and some water.  Just like this thread has said!  They are fun to watch, and easy to keep!  Wolf spiders, and Jumpers are my favorites!

Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Icarus

I forgot to ask, how big is your wolf spider?


----------



## lwbfl

I'm also keeping a wolf spider, and I have some soil from the yard and a few decorations inside.  She had several babies when I caught her, but they all escaped through the vents in the container.  Now it's been 12 days and she has made a burrow (in a great location that I can see through the side) and is making a large ball of webbing.  Could this be another egg sac?  She has had no contact with any other wolf spider (fed her a few jumpers) in 12 days.  I feed mine moths and grasshoppers that my kids catch out of the yard.


----------



## Sof

Sorry I dont have a pic of it. Its basically all brown, with a tan stripe down the middle and the two front legs are a darker shade of brown, maybe black. I'd say its body length is maybe 3/4" max, but I havent measured. It hasn't eaten yet :? I think I'll add some dirt so maybe it will make a burrow and feel safer? Lastnight it was running from a small pill bug lol.

Theres also a spot I used to go fishing at and I would see wolf spiders alot bigger than the one I have now. I found a molting of one that must have been 1.5" or more body length last summer. Maybe I'll check it out and see if I can find any nice ones.


----------



## lwbfl

Here is a pic of mine in her "tunnel" with her sack.  Sorry about the quality, cheap camera!


----------



## padkison

We had one that dug a hole and laid a sack.  Unfortunately, she ate the sack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lwbfl

So maybe they just enjoy an occaisonal "sac" lunch?   :clap:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sof

Well the one I was keeping died somehow :? . Yesterday I found this beauty. Never found one like this before, usually the darker brown ones. It even molted lastnight so its fresh  







But it somehow escaped acouple hours ago, what a let down. Enjoy the pic.


----------



## lwbfl

My wolfy is now just hanging out in her water cap, egg sack and all!  Whats up with that?  Anyway I have a few pics to post of her new enclosure and a few of her.  The quality is not that great, but I'm having a hard time getting close shots with my cheap equipment


----------



## Sof

How is yours feeding? Mine doesn't eat anything I try to give it. I caught a bunch of pill bugs and threw them in hoping it would munch on one of them, but no luck. What should I feed it?


----------



## lwbfl

Mine LOVES small moths and readily takes grasshoppers (pinhead crickets), small spiders, and anything that moves in her cage.  She didn't really get aggressive the first day, but now she's a pig!


----------



## Sof

I see. I was thinking about catching some moths for it the other night. After I posted that I was BBQ'ing and I found a group of small hairless cateripillers, as soon as I dropped it in, it attacked it. But I'll try moths soon.


----------



## lwbfl

Yeah, mine will aggressively run down a moth, but usually waits for the other insects to come near her before striking.  Maybe they just taste better?


----------



## Icarus

speaking of wolf spiders, i just recently aquired another...sounds like the same kind as Sof just plain brown with a stripe and such. The other i have has to be of a different kind because its marking are intense. lwbfl i do like your setups especially with the skull.


----------



## Icarus

I was going to post pics but im running out of space so if you want to check em out http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/ACauseForChaos/  theres the link. I only have one of the wolf spiders up right now, within a day or two ill have the other up...l8er


----------



## Sof

Nice, checked out your pics. Nice T. Your wolf spider reminds me of a fishing spider because of the white dots, nice find bro.


----------



## Icarus

Thanks for checking out the pics. It does have some pretty intense markings thats for sure, you do have a point about the fishing spider and the markings. Keep updates on your wolf spider too, def a lot of fun to watch chasing down prey. L8erz


----------



## lwbfl

My first female has passed on to the great web in the sky.  She made three egg sacks in a row, then curled up and kicked the bucket.  Now I have another container to catch another large male!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## jarrell

is substrate needed for it too lay an egg? did you plan the egg, or did it just drop? wolf spiders are pretty cool.


----------



## lwbfl

jarrell said:
			
		

> is substrate needed for it too lay an egg? did you plan the egg, or did it just drop? wolf spiders are pretty cool.


I don't think the substrate is needed, she had a back full of babies when I caught her.  As soon as they left her she made a sack (hundreds of eggs) and it was successful.  She then made three more that are still just sitting there.  I think she sacked herself to death.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KattheFennecFox

I just caught a decent sized wolf spider the other day but I'm not sure I've ever seen a brown one. All of the ones I have seen have been a shade of grey. I feed mine a few different kinds of bugs that I can catch but mainly house flys that I stun with an electric swatter.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## G. pulchra

10 year thread revival, I wonder what the record is?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tigrosa

Cheshire said:


> Same as any terrestrial T. I've found substrate to be not really needed, I don't keep any of my true spiders on substrate and they do just fine.
> 
> Lycosids will eat anything they can get their fangs on, I give mine all mealworms.
> 
> A beer bottle cap for water will do just fine.
> 
> Give it a hide which can be anything from a reciept for redbull rolled like a joint, to a cut paper towel roll depending on size.


No offense, but this is some of the worst care advice I have ever seen given on a forum. I don't even know where to start, but I will try.

Wolf spiders absolutely DO need substrate. Some species, such as _Hogna sp_, are OBLIGATE BURROWERS. Even species that are not are quite fond of digging, laying down sheet webs, and other manner of habitat modification. They're also specialized ground dwellers, and really don't have good traction on slick surfaces. Coconut soil mixed with moss is the best substrate for wolf spiders.

They will eat just about anything they can catch, but that doesn't mean they should have a simple diet... in the case of wolf spiders, it means they need a complex, varied diet. Feed them appropriately sized crickets, mealworms, roaches, and really anything else that you can get from a reputable and safe source.

Most wolf spiders come from temperate climates, which means they should not have paper in their enclosure because paper will deteriorate under temperate conditions (they need simulated rain at least once a week, even if it's just a few sprays)

And finally, you should never use a metal bottle cap as a water dish. Metal can leach into the water and possibly poison your spider. The best water dishes are the ends of measuring spoons. You can also get little glass dishes about the size of a half-dollar at most herp expos for less than a dollar each... look for the stands that sell crested geckos and supplies for them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080

Tigrosa said:


> they need a complex, varied diet.
> (they need simulated rain at least once a week, even if it's just a few sprays)
> .


not really. mine are never misted and eat only crickets and rarely moths. theyre very simple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tigrosa

What species do you keep? Desert species obviously don't need much water, but if you keep a temperate or tropical species, they absolutely do.

Also - I don't doubt that they can survive on a simple diet but I don't know how you could argue that such a generalistic predator doesn't benefit from a varied diet?


----------



## Shane Leoric

I just caught a wolf spider and put it in an enclosure now its disappeared. I know they burrow but I don't want to scare or crush it try to make sure its still here. Any suggestions?


----------



## The Snark

Shane Leoric said:


> I just caught a wolf spider and put it in an enclosure now its disappeared. I know they burrow but I don't want to scare or crush it try to make sure its still here. Any suggestions?


Patience is a virtue. Rule #1: Wolfy doesn't particularly want to be seen.


----------



## Shane Leoric

Good point. kinda new to keeping spiders. How long should I GI e it before introducing food to the tank. The spider had leftovers in it's web when I caught it so its eaten recently


----------



## The Snark

Need a Lyco expert to weigh in here.

However, while we wait I'll toss a little of my philosophy out.
Critters only coincidentally operate according to human time tables and schedules. It could honestly be said the majority of sightings of many critters is plain dumb luck and being in the right place at the right time.
While not a Lyco, I waited over 2 years to see this plork and get her/his picture. Lyco's can be similar. Reclusive.






PS Again with tropical animals need water. One third of Thailand's tropics is arid barren desert 6 months out of the year. The rainy seasons are just that, seasonal. And sweltering hot and dry the rest of the time. Animals like roaming predator spiders love the arid time of year. It forces the prey to concentrate in small areas creating food fests.


----------



## Shane Leoric

Gorgeous picture. And I like your philosophy. I'm from Wisconsin so I decided to rescue a couple of spiders before our winter temps killed them off. The one I really liked is in a ten gallon tank with some good top soil ATM, a leafy hide, structure built from twigs ect. The other is in a jar till I find my second tank. Don't quote me but I think the one in the tank is a female.


----------



## Shane Leoric

This is the other one


----------



## darkness975

Shane Leoric said:


> This is the other one


That picture is pretty blurry so take this with a grain of salt but it kind of looks more like a mature male _Agelenopsis spp._ than a wolf spider to me.


----------



## Shane Leoric

The wolf spider is the one in the tank and has yet to resurface so unfortunately no pictures there. But I was gonna ask what this one was too. It looks nothing like the other so I was hoping to get some info on it too


----------



## Shane Leoric

Here's a better photo


----------



## darkness975

darkness975 said:


> It looks like a mature male _Agelenopsis spp. _to me.


Others can chime in but that is my take @Shane Leoric

Google some images of that and see if it matches what you have.


----------



## Shane Leoric

darkness975 said:


> looks more like a mature male _Agelenopsis spp._


Other pictures seem to confirm your thoughts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975

@Shane Leoric Unfortunately you probably do not have much longer with that specimen.


----------



## Shane Leoric

darkness975 said:


> Unfortunately you probably do not have much longer with that specimen.


 the one in the pictures or the tank? Since going to work and returning the other one has come back up and spun a net for itself inside the curl of the leaves. I've introduced some crickets in case it needs to feed but so far no development


----------



## darkness975

Mature males are on borrowed time. That is the one I was talking about.


----------



## Shane Leoric

You were right. The male specimen I had has given up. He hasnt moved or eaten and hasn't responded to touch/light/sound ect. This morning I found him curled and stiff


----------



## Tigrosa

The Snark said:


> PS Again with tropical animals need water. One third of Thailand's tropics is arid barren desert 6 months out of the year. The rainy seasons are just that, seasonal. And sweltering hot and dry the rest of the time. Animals like roaming predator spiders love the arid time of year. It forces the prey to concentrate in small areas creating food fests.



Are we talking about a species from Thailand? No, we're not. We're talking about wolf spiders from temperate western regions, which are almost always found in places that have access to fresh water. Just because there isn't rain or a stream doesn't mean there isn't water there, it just means you can't see any. Species from regions that have monsoon/arid cycles have evolved to deal with these changing conditions... during the dry season, many either aestivate or seek underground water sources.

I stated already that arid-zone species are an exception, so I'm not sure what point you're even trying to get at here. Go ahead and try to keep a _Tigrosa_ or _Hogna_ species without water, and let me know how it goes. It'll probably make a nice, easy-to-pin specimen 

Also: I'm not sure where you get that wolf spiders like dry, arid climates to hunt. I'm guessing you haven't done much field observation of these animals or you'd know that the best time to find them is a temperate, humid night just before dusk... hardly the arid desert you're describing.

There are definitely some species that don't need water, and drink either from plants or absorb moisture from their food. Non-desert dwelling lycosids are not those species.

I've seen a lot of your posts on here and I have a lot of respect for your experiences and your knowledge, dare I even say wisdom. But you're absolutely wrong on this one.


----------



## Venom1080

Tigrosa said:


> What species do you keep? Desert species obviously don't need much water, but if you keep a temperate or tropical species, they absolutely do.
> 
> Also - I don't doubt that they can survive on a simple diet but I don't know how you could argue that such a generalistic predator doesn't benefit from a varied diet?


i would of responded 20 days ago if you replied to my post.  didnt see this till now. 

i keep whatever i catch around my home. i dont know the species. im in southern Ontario near Windsor, to give you a idea of what i have. temperate deciduous biome to be exact. i keep them all the same, mainly dry sub with a water bowl for hydration. food once or twice a week. im not sure how you can argue that they benefit from a varied diet so much, theres no proof i know of. crickets, mealworms, and moths keep all my collection alive and well.


----------



## The Snark

Tigrosa said:


> Are we talking about a species from Thailand? No, we're not.


Was referring to people equating 'tropical' to steaming humid jungle. This isn't just about Thailand but the tropics zones around the world. At or near zero precipitation with temperatures exceeding 110F for several months each year.

See Sahel region: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sahel
"The Sahel has a tropical, hot steppe climate (Köppen climate classification _BSh_). The climate is typically hot, sunny, dry and somewhat windy all year long. The Sahel's climate is similar to, but less extreme than, the climate of the Sahara desert located just to the north."



Tigrosa said:


> Also: I'm not sure where you get that wolf spiders like dry, arid climates to hunt. I'm guessing you haven't done much field observation of these animals or you'd know that the best time to find them is a temperate, humid night just before dusk... hardly the arid desert you're describing.


Almost all of my knowledge is field observation.


----------



## Tigrosa

Interesting you'd mention that as lycosidae diversity seems to get significantly thinner around the tropics... even in very wet places like Amazonia, they are usually replaced by ctenids or other convergently similar spiders...

the warmer places that have lots of wolf spiders (IE: Florida) are usually pretty wet, and I've noticed heightened activity after rainfall


----------



## The Snark

Tigrosa said:


> Interesting you'd mention that as lycosidae diversity seems to get significantly thinner around the tropics... even in very wet places like Amazonia, they are usually replaced by ctenids or other convergently similar spiders...
> 
> the warmer places that have lots of wolf spiders (IE: Florida) are usually pretty wet, and I've noticed heightened activity after rainfall


This is very complex and perplexing. What regulates the lycosid population around here is, it appears, the predator population. There is a lot of fluctuation and unpredictability so speaking generally. Lycos out in the daytime are history. Future bird poop to be precise. Mynas rule all. That dictates the times they are out and hunting. At night the sparassids rule. Lycos that stray far from their hides don't have a chance. Think a wolf vs an industrial grade eight legged cheetah. 
So the lyco populations are, here anyway, pretty rigidly dictated by various predators. Like right now, lycos are rare. We've had a lot of sparassids the past 4 or 5 years and I see a lyco once every 2 or 3 weeks.

So if you have a high density population of lycos, it is a safe bet there is a low population of certain predators.


----------



## Tigrosa

The only real nocturnal spider predator we have here, other than frogs, is probably the fishing spider. But they seem to be localized to mature forests associated with swamps, whereas wolves prefer rocky hillsides and ridgelines.


----------



## The Snark

Tigrosa said:


> The only real nocturnal spider predator we have here, other than frogs, is probably the fishing spider. But they seem to be localized to mature forests associated with swamps, whereas wolves prefer rocky hillsides and ridgelines.


Sounds like an opportunity to check things out. Do some stalking and eye shine, seeing how far they tend to venture from their hides.


----------



## dopamine

We've got these giant wolf spiders here in AZ. Saw one in my backyard that had to have had a 3.5-4" leg span. Hard to catch these guys though.


----------



## Veles

The Snark said:


> This is very complex and perplexing. What regulates the lycosid population around here is, it appears, the predator population. There is a lot of fluctuation and unpredictability so speaking generally. Lycos out in the daytime are history. Future bird poop to be precise. Mynas rule all. That dictates the times they are out and hunting. At night the sparassids rule. Lycos that stray far from their hides don't have a chance. Think a wolf vs an industrial grade eight legged cheetah.
> So the lyco populations are, here anyway, pretty rigidly dictated by various predators. Like right now, lycos are rare. We've had a lot of sparassids the past 4 or 5 years and I see a lyco once every 2 or 3 weeks.
> 
> So if you have a high density population of lycos, it is a safe bet there is a low population of certain predators.


I find some of these statements rather asinine.

Lycosidae tend to maul  sparassids at similar size.

Moatly do to the fact that they are more robust, therefore overpower sparassids more easily.


----------



## The Snark

Veles said:


> Lycosidae tend to maul sparassids at similar size.
> Moatly do to the fact that they are more robust, therefore overpower sparassids more easily.


I've observed 3 or 4 encounters. Sparassid runs over the top of the lyco, bites and it's over.
What have you observed?



Veles said:


> I find *some* of these statements rather asinine.


What others?

One peculiarity. I've bust open numerous mud wasp nests. It's almost always a Lyco inside. Haven't seen a Huntsman yet. But the wasps are day hunters and lycos almost never come out except at night and sparassids are quite visible during the day as they lurk on walls and tree trunks.


----------



## Veles

The Snark said:


> I've observed 3 or 4 encounters. Sparassid runs over the top of the lyco, bites and it's over.
> What have you observed?


No idea what you have observed but here is some tangible evidence:




I will find a video with larger specimens too.

My personal observation is no different, lycosidae being more robust just brute forces the sparassid down and eats it.


> Whatothers?
> 
> One peculiarity. I've bust open numerous mud wasp nests. It's almost always a Lyco inside. Haven't seen a Huntsman yet. But the wasps are day hunters and lycos almost never come out except at night and sparassids are quite visible during the day as they lurk on walls and tree trunks.


I was talking about your sparassids statements.
They are not 8 legged industrial cheetahs but spiders with build not suited to combat other similar sized, active hunting spiders.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Snark

They very much are the cheetah of the arach world. Not the most powerful but very fast take down oriented.

I'm taking two exceptions to your postings. First, you are promoting videos of fights between animals under artificial circumstances.
Second, the use of the word asinine: stupid, foolish, brainless. Perhaps I am poorly informed, but quite willing to learn at the worst.
Your word choice, and the underlying sentiments, are borderline a personal attack.


----------



## Veles

The Snark said:


> They very much are the cheetah of the arach world. Not the most powerful but very fast take down oriented.


This is beside the matter.
I was merely pointing to the wrong parts of your statement, that being that sparassids are some wolf spider killing machines.
When in reality its the other way around.


> I'm taking two exceptions to your postings. You are promoting fights between animals under artificial circumstances and the use of the word asinine: stupid, foolish, brainless. Poorly informed, and quite willing to learn at the worst.


Since when do the circumstances artificial or not matter?
Sparassids can climb glass if anything.
There is no unfair factors here.


----------



## The Snark

You have observed videos in a glass dish. I've observed encounters on the forest floor. Sparassids hunt like cheetahs. Said, done.


----------



## Veles

The Snark said:


> You have observed videos in a glass dish.


And?
I have observed them outside in the wild, but this is tangible evidence just in case.


> I've observed encounters on the forest floor. Sparassids hunt like cheetahs. Said, done.


How they hunt is not the problem.
Prey they take is what i am talking about here.


----------



## The Snark

Veles said:


> How they hunt is not the problem.
> Prey they take is what i am talking about here.


So let's see 3 or 4 videos of Sparassids hunting in their natural environment.


----------



## Veles

The Snark said:


> So let's see 3 or 4 videos of Sparassids hunting in their natural environment.


What for?

I can not find any videos of sparassids hunting wolf spiders.
EDIT: What clarification do you need?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Snark

Photos then? You are such an authority on what and how sparassids hunt you must surely have information and evidence, along with something to disprove their sprint and overwhelm hunting tactics reminiscent of a cheetah.


----------



## Veles

The Snark said:


> Photos then? You are such an authority on what and how sparassids hunt you must surely have information and evidence, along with something to disprove their sprint and overwhelm hunting tactics reminiscent of a cheetah.


Jesus batman christ on a pogostick has the point went over yur head.

I am not talking purely about their hunting tactics  but about the fact they cant overpower lycosidae of similar size.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Snark

I would also point out, your average wildebeest or kudu could royally kick a cheetahs butt in a contained confrontation.


----------



## The Snark

So cute.
https://reptilepark.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/spiders_au_huntsman2-1030x686.jpg


----------



## Veles

The Snark said:


> I would also point out, your average wildebeest or kudu could royally kick a cheetahs butt in a contained confrontation.


Cheetahs do get injured while hunting prey on occasins, getting gored is a thing.
Not to mention a cheetah mostly goes for a smaller prey than an adult kudu.


But this is very bad comparison, sparassids are active hunters and less ambush orientated than per say a big cat.
Not only that but you are comparing predator vs predator to predator vs herbivore.
In the second cases the prey item also has weight adventage by factor of at very least 3.
And i am talking about parity here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Veles

The Snark said:


> https://reptilepark.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/spiders_au_huntsman2-1030x686.jpg


The huntsman has a gross size adventage there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Snark

Veles said:


> Not to mention a cheetah mostly goes for a smaller prey than an adult kudu.


That's just wonderful, Sweetypie. And if by dumb luck I manage to get a shot of one of our zoomers doing the chomp on a Lyco, or gecko or skink, I'll certainly post it.
Until then, enjoy. You've got your own fabulous view of asinine.


----------



## Veles

The Snark said:


> That's just wonderful, Sweetypie


What?



> And if by dumb luck I manage to get a shot of one of our zoomers doing the chomp on a Lyco, or gecko or skink, I'll certainly post it.


I very much doubt that will happen.
Well at least of the both spiders are the same size.


> Until then, enjoy. You've got your own fabulous view of asinine.


Not my problem that you got your facts wrong.


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Veles said:


> Jesus batman christ on a pogostick has the point went over yur head.
> 
> I am not talking purely about their hunting tactics  but about the fact they cant overpower lycosidae of similar size.


Of course they can overpower a lycosid, some huntsmen are even more robust than a lycosid of a similar size. When a spider bites into another similarly sized spider it's almost always game over, regardless of species. Need proof? Here's a crab spider munching on a much bigger Heteropoda, and before you ask, no the Heteropoda was most likely not already dead https://goo.gl/images/T1kAiU
There's also plenty of videos and photos of huntsman spiders eating mice larger than their body. An a mouse of that size is much stronger than any lycosid

Christ I just realised how old the thread is


----------



## Veles

Dennis Nedry said:


> Of course they can overpower a lycosid, some huntsmen are even more robust than a lycosid of a similar size. When a spider bites into another similarly sized spider it's almost always game over, regardless of species. Need proof? Here's a crab spider munching on a much bigger Heteropoda, and before you ask, no the Heteropoda was most likely not already dead https://goo.gl/images/T1kAiU
> There's also plenty of videos and photos of huntsman spiders eating mice larger than their body. An a mouse of that size is much stronger than any lycosid
> 
> Christ I just realised how old the thread is


Sure, show me huntsman more robust than similar sized lycosid.

Crab spiders are in no way comparable to Heteropodas, neither in hunting tactics or body build.

Huntsman spiders rarely prey on mice, much less ones bigger than themselves.
There is basically only one video of them doing so.

Nevermind how this is all irrelevant, i provided a video that shows wolf/huntsman spider interaction.
Hell here you can have another one:


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Sof said:


> Today I caught some type of wolf spider and I want to keep it for awhile. So I'm wondering how I should setup its home/substrate and does this spider generally eat anything it can get its fangs on?
> 
> thanks.


Back up everyone this is my thing. *deep inhale* get a medium sized plastic box with a clear clip on lid drill a few holes in the lid make sure the walls are high enough to keep it in but still deep enough to burrow Make a small starter burrow hides arent nessissary but you can put one or two in if you want plastic bottle cap lid as a water dish feed it crickets or meal worms or catipillars if its wild caught mine like those try to keep its abdomen slightly larger than its carapase *even biger inhale* theyll pretty much eat any size prey as long as its not like twice the spiders size ive seen mine take down crickets almost bigger than them and mealies longer than them there fast and can jump so keep a catch cup around and my favorate species is Hogna Carolinensis. *heavy breating* and thats why they call me wolfspidurguy


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Veles said:


> Sure, show me huntsman more robust than similar sized lycosid.
> 
> Crab spiders are in no way comparable to Heteropodas, neither in hunting tactics or body build.
> 
> Huntsman spiders rarely prey on mice, much less ones bigger than themselves.
> There is basically only one video of them doing so.
> 
> Nevermind how this is all irrelevant, i provided a video that shows wolf/huntsman spider interaction.
> Hell here you can have another one:


Well you've got your Typostola, Beregama, Neosparassus and Isopeda which are all bulkier than a similarly sized lycosid. And before you say it, no, longer legs doesn't equal less robust.

My point was not that crab spiders are comparable to heteropoda, it was that any spider can kill another similarly sized spider if it is the first one to get a bite in.

My point was not that they regularly prey on mice, it was that they are capable of bringing down prey much larger and stronger than a wolf spider.

You're acting like a wolf spider in a jar is comparable to what goes on in the wild, it's not. There's also been an interaction of a lycosid and a wolf spider posted that showed a huntsman munching on the wolfie


----------



## Veles

Dennis Nedry said:


> Well you've got your Typostola, Beregama, Neosparassus and Isopeda which are all bulkier than a similarly sized lycosid. And before you say it, no, longer legs doesn't equal less robust.
> 
> My point was not that crab spiders are comparable to heteropoda, it was that any spider can kill another similarly sized spider if it is the first one to get a bite in.
> 
> My point was not that they regularly prey on mice, it was that they are capable of bringing down prey much larger and stronger than a wolf spider.
> 
> You're acting like a wolf spider in a jar is comparable to what goes on in the wild, it's not. There's also been an interaction of a lycosid and a wolf spider posted that showed a huntsman munching on the wolfie


Typostola, Beregama, Neosparassus are not bulkier than per say lycosa singoriensis, erythrognatha or narbonensis or hogna carolinensis.


Your second point is also false.
Given how crab spiders to put it bluntly specialize in taking massive prey, that can be a literal order of magnitude bigger than them.

Next you will compare heteropoda to lamponidae.

Prey which tends to not be wolf spiders of course, but mostly large flying insects and roaches which most of the time tend not to be capable of killing the spider back.
I mean, i've provided you with two clear cut accounts of wolf spider easily overpowering the huntsman.

I see no problem with artificial enclosure?
Being in nature outside would make no difference.

Oh you mean that huntsman spider that is like twice the size of lycosid.


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Veles said:


> Typostola, Beregama, Neosparassus are not bulkier than per say lycosa singoriensis, erythrognatha or narbonensis or hogna carolinensis.
> 
> 
> Your second point is also false.
> Given how crab spiders to put it bluntly specialize in taking massive prey, that can be a literal order of magnitude bigger than them.
> 
> Next you will compare heteropoda to lamponidae.
> 
> Prey which tends to not be wolf spiders of course, but mostly large flying insects and roaches which most of the time tend not to be capable of killing the spider back.
> I mean, i've provided you with two clear cut accounts of wolf spider easily overpowering the huntsman.
> 
> I see no problem with artificial enclosure?
> Being in nature outside would make no difference.
> 
> Oh you mean that huntsman spider that is like twice the size of lycosid.


Sure they're bulkier. The Beregama I've kept are much bulkier than the Tasmanicosa I've kept, an there's not much difference between a Tasmanicosa sp and a Hogna carolinensis. I don't think you've ever seen the chunkier Neosparassus, they're almost like a tarantula in terms of bulkiness.

My second point is not about that, what I'm saying is that any huntsman spider can kill a similarly sized wolf spider if it bites first. Have you ever seen a huntsman's fangs? They're massive. One bite and the wolf spider's abdomen is crushed, you could say the exact same thing for a wolf spider biting a huntsman. A bodybuilder with a gun vs a regular person with a gun isn't always going to result in the bodybuilder winning, it doesn't matter how strong they are.

Why would I compare a lamponid to a sparassid? I haven't done that and had no intention of doing so, what does it have to do with anything? If I were going to make a comparison like that I'd pick Portia sp.

Again, you've misunderstood what I've said. My point was not that a huntsman usually hunt mice or other large prey bigger and stronger than wolf spiders, it was that they're capable of taking down such prey. You've also been shown a picture of a huntsman munching on a wolf spider, but you continue to ignore that. And no, there isn't much difference between the body size of the two spiders.

Being in nature makes a massive difference. There are places to run and more than two spiders in a given area among other things. If you've got a huntsman sitting low to the ground on a tree trunk and a wolf spider walks under it the wolf spider is probably going to be eaten.

And no, I'm not talking about a huntsman twice the size of a wolf spider. Huntsmen get a lot bigger than twice the size of the biggest lycosids.

What I'm saying is not that a Lycosid is incapable of bringing down a huntsman, I'm saying is that you talking about how a sparassid is incapable of bringing down a lycosid is simply wrong. Simple logic should tell you that


----------



## Veles

Dennis Nedry said:


> Sure they're bulkier. The Beregama I've kept are much bulkier than the Tasmanicosa I've kept, an there's not much difference between a Tasmanicosa sp and a Hogna carolinensis. I don't think you've ever seen the chunkier Neosparassus, they're almost like a tarantula in terms of bulkiness.


There is difference between carolinensis and Tasmanicosa in bulkiness.
But even going over that Beregama still does not look bulkier.


> My second point is not about that, what I'm saying is that any huntsman spider can kill a similarly sized wolf spider if it bites first. Have you ever seen a huntsman's fangs? They're massive. One bite and the wolf spider's abdomen is crushed, you could say the exact same thing for a wolf spider biting a huntsman. A bodybuilder with a gun vs a regular person with a gun isn't always going to result in the bodybuilder winning, it doesn't matter how strong they are.


This is ridiculous comparison, trying to equal an armed human and a spider on some non existant level.

Still you have not provided a single shred of evidence about huntsman killing a lycosid at parity.


> Again, you've misunderstood what I've said. My point was not that a huntsman usually hunt mice or other large prey bigger and stronger than wolf spiders, it was that they're capable of taking down such prey. You've also been shown a picture of a huntsman munching on a wolf spider, but you continue to ignore that. And no, there isn't much difference between the body size of the two spiders.


There is very obvious size difference between lycosid and huntsman on the picture.

Giving it a rough estimation would fall in order of huntsman being some 50% larger at the low end.


> Being in nature makes a massive difference. There are places to run and more than two spiders in a given area among other things. If you've got a huntsman sitting low to the ground on a tree trunk and a wolf spider walks under it the wolf spider is probably going to be eaten.


In the first video i posted huntsman drops on the wolf spider from above and still gets mulched.

Your point is void.


> What I'm saying is not that a Lycosid is incapable of bringing down a huntsman, I'm saying is that you talking about how a sparassid is incapable of bringing down a lycosid is simply wrong. Simple logic should tell you that


This is a strawman argument.
I never claimed huntsman spider can not take down a wolf spider, i said the latter dominate most of the time at parity.


> Why would I compare a lamponid to a sparassid? I haven't done that and had no intention of doing so, what does it have to do with anything? If I were going to make a comparison like that I'd pick Portia sp


I am merely doing the same thing you are, that is comparing spiders which have either very specialized hunting tehniques, body shape or prey niche to those who do not.


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Veles said:


> There is difference between carolinensis and Tasmanicosa in bulkiness.
> But even going over that Beregama still does not look bulkier.
> 
> This is ridiculous comparison, trying to equal an armed human and a spider on some non existant level.
> 
> Still you have not provided a single shred of evidence about huntsman killing a lycosid at parity.
> 
> There is very obvious size difference between lycosid and huntsman on the picture.
> 
> Giving it a rough estimation would fall in order of huntsman being some 50% larger at the low end.
> 
> In the first video i posted huntsman drops on the wolf spider from above and still gets mulched.
> 
> Your point is void.
> 
> This is a strawman argument.
> I never claimed huntsman spider can not take down a wolf spider, i said the latter dominate most of the time at parity.
> 
> I am merely doing the same thing you are, that is comparing spiders which have either very specialized hunting tehniques, body shape or prey niche to those who do not.


Tasmanicosa and Hogna are actually very, very similar. And again, longer legs =\= bulkiness.

Again you've misunderstood what I've said. The comparison is simply to say if I shoot you first you die and if you shoot me first I die, if the huntsman bites the wolf spider first it does and if the wolf spider bites the huntsman first then the huntsman dies. It's not a ridiculous comparison just because you don't get what it means and take it literally.

Do you need evidence? Huntsmen hunt larger and more dangerous prey than lycosids, you yourself don't have any evidence either. Two spiders in a jar isn't evidence.

50% size difference is absolutely not the case. The huntsman isn't nearly that much larger. If anything it is very slightly heavier than that lycosid was, and remember, the lycosid in the second video is larger than the huntsman, huntsmen are relatively flattened compared to wolf spiders

In the first video you posted the huntsman doesn't attack and drop the lycosid. The lycosid attacks the huntsman and the huntsman attempts to run away, but can't.

Except you can't say that they do dominate most of the time. Two videos in captivity isn't evidence for what goes on thousands of times over in the wild.

Neither huntsmen nor wolf spiders are specialists in what they eat, their body shape or hunting technique, they are generalists


----------



## Veles

Dennis Nedry said:


> Tasmanicosa and Hogna are actually very, very similar. And again, longer legs =\= bulkiness.


They are not as similar as you are trying to make them out to be.

And again you have nit actually provided evidence for bulkiness beyond mere statements.


> Do you need evidence? Huntsmen hunt larger and more dangerous prey than lycosids, you yourself don't have any evidence either. Two spiders in a jar isn't evidence.


This is not evidence.
Huntsmen do not hunt more "dangerous" prey than lycosids.

And the videos i posted are pure evidence, you are just trying to ignore it.


> 50% size difference is absolutely not the case. The huntsman isn't nearly that much larger. If anything it is very slightly heavier than that lycosid was, and remember, the lycosid in the second video is larger than the huntsman, huntsmen are relatively flattened compared to wolf spiders


Jt absolutely is the case, lycosidae in the picture has entire body barelly the same aize as huntsmans chephalotrax alone.

Lycosid in the second video perhaps has a bit more volume do to its non flat body shape, but it is not -bigger-


> In the first video you posted the huntsman doesn't attack and drop the lycosid. The lycosid attacks the huntsman and the huntsman attempts to run away, butcan't


Huntsman drops on the wolf spider, tries running away and gets eaten.


> Again you've misunderstood what I've said. The comparison is simply to say if I shoot you first you die and if you shoot me first I die, if the huntsman bites the wolf spider first it does and if the wolf spider bites the huntsman first then the huntsman dies. It's not a ridiculous comparison just because you don't get what it means and take it literally.


Except huntsman does not get the first bite in the instances i posted.


> Except you can't say that they do dominate most of the time. Two videos in captivity isn't evidence for what goes on thousands of times over in the wild.


Then provide evidence to show otherwise, give us an account of huntsman eating a wolf spider at parity.


> Neither huntsmen nor wolf spiders are specialists in what they eat, their body shape or hunting technique, they are generalists


The point>>>>>>>>>



Your head


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Veles said:


> They are not as similar as you are trying to make them out to be.
> 
> And again you have nit actually provided evidence for bulkiness beyond mere statements.
> 
> This is not evidence.
> Huntsmen do not hunt more "dangerous" prey than lycosids.
> 
> And the videos i posted are pure evidence, you are just trying to ignore it.
> 
> Jt absolutely is the case, lycosidae in the picture has entire body barelly the same aize as huntsmans chephalotrax alone.
> 
> Lycosid in the second video perhaps has a bit more volume do to its non flat body shape, but it is not -bigger-
> 
> Huntsman drops on the wolf spider, tries running away and gets eaten.
> 
> Except huntsman does not get the first bite in the instances i posted.
> 
> Then provide evidence to show otherwise, give us an account of huntsman eating a wolf spider at parity.
> 
> The point>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> Your head


They are very similar, almost identical in build actually.
Tasmanicosa: 
https://goo.gl/images/aPTcrp
H. caroliensis:
https://goo.gl/images/hT1Bos
If you actually looked them up to see what I'm talking about, you might see some evidence beyond mere statements.

How don't they hunt more dangerous prey than lycosids? A mouse could probably bite a huntsman in half. I have no reason to believe that a mouse which can injure something as large as a snake or large tarantula is less dangerous prey than a lycosid

The videos you posted are not pure evidence. What don't you understand about two spiders in a jar isn't going to show what happens thousands of times over in the wild? There are all sorts of variables in the wild that you don't get in captivity

You've got no idea what you're talking about if you think that huntsman's carapace is the size of that wolf spider. Look at the picture and tell me how that makes any sense at all. You can even see that it's longer than the width of the carapace, and the width of the carapace isn't that different to its length in huntsmen. You also can't say that because the huntsman is feeding on the wolf spider and has been for who knows how long.

Since when does more volume not make something bigger? It is bigger.

The huntsman does not drop it. Do I need to get a frame by frame sequence of what happens?
Watch the video from 0:47 - 0:52.

0:47 the huntsman is sitting on the wall



0:48 the wolf spider attacks the huntsman



0:49 - 0:52 the huntsman attempts to run away. It doesn't drop the wolf spider



You still haven't given an account of a wolf spider eating a huntsman at parity that takes place outside a container.

The point went over my head, alright, how about you explain


----------



## Veles

Dennis Nedry said:


> They are very similar, almost identical in build actually.
> Tasmanicosa:
> https://goo.gl/images/aPTcrp
> H. caroliensis:
> https://goo.gl/images/hT1Bos
> If you actually looked them up to see what I'm talking about, you might see some evidence beyond mere statements.


I am still seeing hogna as a bit bulkier but nevermind.
It is beside the point.


> How don't they hunt more dangerous prey than lycosids? A mouse could probably bite a huntsman in half. I have no reason to believe that a mouse which can injure something as large as a snake or large tarantula is less dangerous prey than a lycosid


They hunt mice because they(huntsmen) are much larger than wolf spiders and can do it.

House mice do not injure snakes, order of magnitude bigger rats do.
Tarantulas are a big IF too.



> The videos you posted are not pure evidence. What don't you understand about two spiders in a jar isn't going to show what happens thousands of times over in the wild? There are all sorts of variables in the wild that you don't get in captivity


And here we go again, variables that exist in nature would make little to no difference.

Of course i am still looking forward to you posting some evidence yourself, but that will clearly not happen as it seems.


> You'vegot no idea what you're talking about if you think that huntsman's carapace is the size of that wolf spider. Look at the picture and tell me how that makes any sense at all. You can even see that it's longer than the width of the carapace, and the width of the carapace isn't that different to its length in huntsmen. You also can't say that because the huntsman is feeding on the wolf spider and has been for who knows how long


By bigger you mean "barely at that" which still makes huntsman the much larger spider there.

And the only thing huntsman could have affected in size by eating is the abdomen.


> Thehuntsman does not drop it. Do I need to get a frame by frame sequence of what happens?
> Watch the video from 0:47 - 0:52.


Alas! Your abysmal reading comprehension skills strike again!

I was talking about the first video.


> You still haven't given an account of a wolf spider eating a huntsman at parity that takes place outside a container.


I really have no need to provide anything beside those.

Given how you have provided......0 evidence yourself.


> Thepoint went over my head, alright, how about you explain


Ah, I see. You are one of those potato plants who failed elementary reading comprehension and so has to have everything pointed out in neon lights. Very well, I shall hereby dumb my post down and, instead of forming my argument in a single, unbroken text, split it up into little bits so your little potato head could understand my points - for I have indeed responded to many of these repeatedly, and the only other explanation is that you are deliberately ignoring my posts.


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Veles said:


> I am still seeing hogna as a bit bulkier but nevermind.
> It is beside the point.
> 
> They hunt mice because they(huntsmen) are much larger than wolf spiders and can do it.
> 
> House mice do not injure snakes, order of magnitude bigger rats do.
> Tarantulas are a big IF too.
> 
> 
> And here we go again, variables that exist in nature would make little to no difference.
> 
> Of course i am still looking forward to you posting some evidence yourself, but that will clearly not happen as it seems.
> 
> By bigger you mean "barely at that" which still makes huntsman the much larger spider there.
> 
> And the only thing huntsman could have affected in size by eating is the abdomen.
> 
> Alas! Your abysmal reading comprehension skills strike again!
> 
> I was talking about the first video.
> 
> I really have no need to provide anything beside those.
> 
> Given how you have provided......0 evidence yourself.
> 
> Ah, I see. You are one of those potato plants who failed elementary reading comprehension and so has to have everything pointed out in neon lights. Very well, I shall hereby dumb my post down and, instead of forming my argument in a single, unbroken text, split it up into little bits so your little potato head could understand my points - for I have indeed responded to many of these repeatedly, and the only other explanation is that you are deliberately ignoring my posts.


I don't see how the Hogna looks bulkier. They are almost identical.

Again, you're missing the point. My point is not that huntsmen can hunt mice whereas wolf spiders cannot, it's that wolf spiders are less likely to injure the huntsman if it were to attack either.

Mice will absolutely injure a snake, to say otherwise is stupid. Look up snake killed or injured by mouse, one of the first results is about somebody's two foot snake that had been injured by a feeder mouse. Also, usually you would feed rats to snakes that are larger than those that are being fed on mice. As for tarantulas, maybe think about how thick the abdomen of a tarantula is and then look at mice chewing wood. If a rat can kill a decent-sized python or boa then why couldn't a mouse kill something smaller? Why do you think wild snakes often have rodent scars?

Variables we see in nature make a massive difference. There is space to run away, it might occur thousands of times over rather than twice, the wolf spider might be in an ambush position in its burrow or the huntsman would be in an ambush position on a tree stump, etc, etc. How doesn't it make a difference?

Again, the huntsman does not look 50% larger as you said.

I'm sorry, correct me if I'm wrong, but the abdomen makes up most of the wolf spider's mass in comparison to the rest of it. How would the huntsman feeding on the wolf spider make no difference?

You were talking about the first video? Yeah, excuse my awful reading skills while we ignore the fact that in neither video does the huntsman drop onto the wolf spider, in the first video it runs straight into the wolf spider. Running into and trying to push the wolf spider away with its legs doesn't equal dropping. The huntsman in the second video does the exact same thing when it tries pushing the wolf spider away.

TheSnark posted a picture of a huntsman eating a wolf spider, then you said the huntsman is 50% larger. Its not. That is your evidence, and simple logic should tell you that 2 videos taking place in a jar is not evidence for what happens thousands of times over in the wild and that a huntsman is fully capable of eating a wolf spider, again, why wouldn't it be capable of doing so?

I'm not ignoring your posts, which have ignored? And you still didn't explain it, why not?

If I'm such a potato then please explain why you comment an opinion and then when you're shown something that contradicts it you don't say anything? You said that Tasmanicosa and Hogna aren't nearly as similar as I was saying, then I posted two pictures of pretty average spiders that have an almost identical build and you say "yeah, the Hogna still looks a little bit bulkier" right after you were saying they weren't nearly that similar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

*me looking at info for my new wolf and seeing this*

Anyone have legit care tips?


----------



## Colorado Ts

Good question...

I enjoy keeping wolf spiders. This next year, my plan is to try to breed them, but good information is very lacking and difficult to find.

....keep looking.....


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Do you have any good care tips?


----------



## Dennis Nedry

MrGhostMantis said:


> Do you have any good care tips?


A bucket of packed dirt works for basically any species, more specific care would depend on species


----------



## MrGhostMantis

I put up a photo in the gallery.


----------



## Tarantula time

MrGhostMantis said:


> Do you have any good care tips?


Hey man!! I now a little about them
I've got a wolf spider named ember, she's massive and eats anything you give her!!                    I've also got a rabbid wolf spider!!!


That's her with a meal worm.

You'll need a good sized container with a secure lid , some leaf litter, a bottle cap for a water dish, substrate ( I just used dirt ), a small hide and some good meals!!

They don't need special lighting or heat, but I do like to keep it a good amount of humid n there.

Decorate with whatever you want!! They ain't gonna complain!!

I'm not sure what else to put on here.... So I guess that's all!!!  

Edit: here's her enclosure↓


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Tarantula time said:


> Hey man!! I now a little about them
> I've got a wolf spider named ember, she's massive and eats anything you give her!!                    I've also got a rabbid wolf spider!!!
> View attachment 371534
> 
> That's her with a meal worm.
> 
> You'll need a good sized container with a secure lid , some leaf litter, a bottle cap for a water dish, substrate ( I just used dirt ), a small hide and some good meals!!
> 
> They don't need special lighting or heat, but I do like to keep it a good amount of humid n there.
> 
> Decorate with whatever you want!! They ain't gonna complain!!
> 
> I'm not sure what else to put on here.... So I guess that's all!!!
> 
> Edit: here's her enclosure↓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371535


That’s a cool enclosure and nice wolf! I know quite a bit more about them than I did at the time I wrote that a year and a half ago haha. I have a few wolfs right now, I forgot to add a water dish thanks for reminding me!


----------

